# Anyone out there have a Maltese under four pounds???



## blkdog (Dec 29, 2014)

Hello,

I am on a waitlist for a Maltese puppy. This breeder is lovely and was recommended to me by a vet in my area who specializes in reproduction. When I use to show my Havanese in conformation I heard about this vet from breeders. Breeders came from all over to go to this amazing veterinarian, so I respect his recommendation.
I was hoping for a five and a half pound to seven-pound male pup. The litter was all female and very small. The pups are now six weeks, and the two bigger pups are estimated to maybe, hit four pounds but maybe only three and a half pounds. The two smaller pups may not even hit three pounds. I am considering one of the bigger pups, still very small, but am concerned if it only tops the scale at three and a half pounds. 
Does anyone have a smaller Maltese, like three and a half to four pounds and is it healthy? I am just worried about health and fragility. The mother was seven pounds and the father was four pounds so the breeder did not anticipate such small puppies. 
Secondly, I should note that the mother had issues nursing and the puppies had to be bottle-fed by the breeder. The puppies have remained with the mother even though she cannot nurse them. So in addition to their small size, is the fact that the mother was unable to nurse which could account for their small size and maybe, they will grow bigger or could this possibly cause health or temperament problems down the road. However, they did get a lot of extra handling and attention from the breeder since she had to bottle-feed them. I am not sure if this could be a good or bad thing. Has anyone gotten a puppy who had to be bottle-fed? 
I spoke to several people who had puppies from this breeder and they could not say enough good things about this breeder and her dogs. I have been to her home before the puppies were born and it's clean and her dogs are all inside, she does not have a kennel and her dogs are well cared for with amazing, friendly temperaments. She only breeds Maltese, just two litters a year and she is very knowledgeable about the breed, she has a health guarantee for her puppies and is very picky about the homes the dogs go to. Would you consider one of these pups or wait for a future litter?
I will get to see them when them are seven weeks old, they will stay with the breeder until at least twelve weeks old, but I have seen pictures and videos and they look healthy and adorable.
I would love to hear from people who have a tiny Maltese or even a Maltese that had to be bottle-fed as a puppy.

Thank you,

Cristine


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Christine, welcome to SM although it seems you joined in 2014. Forgive me but I can't place you in my brain! There are a few people who belong to SM who have small pups so hopefully Joanne or someone else will jump in w/advice. My Lisi is small & is very strong although she has a rare form of cancer now. She is a fighter & at the moment is doing pretty well. Size does not necessarily mean ill health but it might. Smaller dogs tend to have more liver shunts so it would be well at 16 wks to have the vet do a bile acids test which is a 2 stages of testing in a limited time frame. I do not think anyone can tell you if your pup will be healthy---not even the breeder. When Lisi was young I was always afraid we would step on her----so that is something to think about. Size does mean we need to be more careful.
Where are you & the breeder located?


----------



## blkdog (Dec 29, 2014)

Thank you for your response. Yes, I have been on this site for a long time and am just now getting my first Maltese. I recently lost my Havanese to cancer so I know what you are going through and I am so sorry, it's tough when our dogs get sick.
I am in Ohio, I have also spoken to Bevway Maltese and Josymir Maltese. I do not know if you know of them, but from my conversations with them they both seem awesome although Josymir did cancel my visit and is difficult to get in touch with but she may just have a lot going on right now. 
Of course, I realize no one could tell me if the puppies are healthy but I just wondered if in general bigger Maltese are healthier or if size (seven pounds compared to four pounds) really doesn't make a difference as far as health of a Maltese.
Thank you.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello Christine, I along with Sandi, cannot remember you as well but so glad that you are getting another Maltese. And to respond to your original question regarding a Small sized Dog, our Laci, a Yorkie is just 2 1/2 pounds and is about 2 1/2 years old. She is a real "spit fire" even though her small size. There was no indication of any Liver Shunt when she was first tested but does have two luxating patellas which have not slowed her down one bit. The reason I am here on SM as we had our precious Malt Chrissy who we had to let go of on October 31. I have heard of Josymir as well as Bevway and I know that Josymir is well known and reputable and located in Greensburg, PA. Good luck with your search and please keep us posted.


----------



## Liz2838 (Aug 7, 2020)

Hi Christine, I’m in Ohio too and I feel like Maltese owners are few and far between. My Malt is 7.5 lbs but I’d still love to connect!


----------



## ckniess53 (May 28, 2021)

blkdog said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am on a waitlist for a Maltese puppy. This breeder is lovely and was recommended to me by a vet in my area who specializes in reproduction. When I use to show my Havanese in conformation I heard about this vet from breeders. Breeders came from all over to go to this amazing veterinarian, so I respect his recommendation.
> I was hoping for a five and a half pound to seven-pound male pup. The litter was all female and very small. The pups are now six weeks, and the two bigger pups are estimated to maybe, hit four pounds but maybe only three and a half pounds. The two smaller pups may not even hit three pounds. I am considering one of the bigger pups, still very small, but am concerned if it only tops the scale at three and a half pounds.
> ...


we bought our precious 3.5 lb maltese ANGEL female( 1 year old now) ..Chloe….from bonnie palmer in palm beach gardens fl! Shes just so gorgeoys and so super sweet . The only health problems has been a dry right eye . Easy to just put in a drop of medicine in 2x a day . Shes simplly GORGEOUS and perfect ! The breeder has small sized champion maltese . They have a destinctive small perfect angel face …I Highly recommend her ❤


----------



## Mikey's Mom (Sep 30, 2021)

blkdog said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am on a waitlist for a Maltese puppy. This breeder is lovely and was recommended to me by a vet in my area who specializes in reproduction. When I use to show my Havanese in conformation I heard about this vet from breeders. Breeders came from all over to go to this amazing veterinarian, so I respect his recommendation.
> I was hoping for a five and a half pound to seven-pound male pup. The litter was all female and very small. The pups are now six weeks, and the two bigger pups are estimated to maybe, hit four pounds but maybe only three and a half pounds. The two smaller pups may not even hit three pounds. I am considering one of the bigger pups, still very small, but am concerned if it only tops the scale at three and a half pounds.
> ...


Hi Cristine!

I have a four pound and a ten pound Maltese, my third and fourth. I love the breed. They are both adorable but very different. Our four pound, Mikey is actually the alpha dog. He just turned two. They both love to run through the yard and play together. The only issue I may be having with him is allergies. We have not determined for sure. We were refinishing our pool, and there was a lot of dust. The vet said he has very small tear ducts, and the dust could have contributed to an eye infection, but more likely it is allergies. He is very healthy and far from fragile. I hope this helps with your decision. 

Best wishes,

Sherrie


----------



## Mikey's Mom (Sep 30, 2021)

Mikey's Mom said:


> Hi Cristine!
> 
> I have a four pound and a ten pound Maltese, my third and fourth. I love the breed. They are both adorable but very different. Our four pound, Mikey is actually the alpha dog. He just turned two. They both love to run through the yard and play together. The only issue I may be having with him is allergies. We have not determined for sure. We were refinishing our pool, and there was a lot of dust. The vet said he has very small tear ducts, and the dust could have contributed to an eye infection, but more likely it is allergies. He is very healthy and far from fragile. I hope this helps with your decision.
> 
> ...


Sorry that was ment to be thumbnail, not life size. 😅😂🤣


----------



## sterlingsilver (Aug 20, 2012)

blkdog said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am on a waitlist for a Maltese puppy. This breeder is lovely and was recommended to me by a vet in my area who specializes in reproduction. When I use to show my Havanese in conformation I heard about this vet from breeders. Breeders came from all over to go to this amazing veterinarian, so I respect his recommendation.
> I was hoping for a five and a half pound to seven-pound male pup. The litter was all female and very small. The pups are now six weeks, and the two bigger pups are estimated to maybe, hit four pounds but maybe only three and a half pounds. The two smaller pups may not even hit three pounds. I am considering one of the bigger pups, still very small, but am concerned if it only tops the scale at three and a half pounds.
> ...


Hi there, 
I have a 3.5lb girl and when I get another it will most definitely be larger. The main reason is she has a murmur and left sided heart failure, which the vet said is more common in dogs under 5lbs.
I purchased her from a reputable breeder who is listed on here out of Florida. 
My other Maltese girl was 6lb and she lived to be 17, and I rescued her from an Amish puppymill.
So I guess you just never know.


----------



## blkdog (Dec 29, 2014)

Mikey's Mom said:


> Sorry that was ment to be thumbnail, not life size. 😅😂🤣


They are both adorable.


----------



## blkdog (Dec 29, 2014)

Liz2838 said:


> Hi Christine, I’m in Ohio too and I feel like Maltese owners are few and far between. My Malt is 7.5 lbs but I’d still love to connect!


Hi, I'm in Westlake, pm me.


----------



## LeeAnn Rolloff (Jan 22, 2021)

Hi! Breeders are great but adopting these little ones is so rewarding. I went through Pet Finder and found this beautiful 4 mos old Maltese whom needed a home. I drove 3 hrs one way to get her without having a meet and great. Sbe weighed 3 pounds and is missing a front paw. She was rescued from a puppymill auction so lord only knows why she is missing her paw. Didnt matter I wanted her anyways. She is an absolute angel and I wouldn't trade her for anything even though she is not perfect. She weighs 6.5 pounds and is about 12 inches long. She runs her 2 year old Morkie ragged. I love breeders and the fine work and dedication to their craft. As far as I am aware my Maltese has no health issues except her she also has luxating patella mostly due to her inbalance with her stump. She has had surgery on it once but was told we will probably be doing it more times in her lifetime.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

LeeAnn Rolloff said:


> Hi! Breeders are great but adopting these little ones is so rewarding. I went through Pet Finder and found this beautiful 4 mos old Maltese whom needed a home. I drove 3 hrs one way to get her without having a meet and great. Sbe weighed 3 pounds and is missing a front paw. She was rescued from a puppymill auction so lord only knows why she is missing her paw. Didnt matter I wanted her anyways. She is an absolute angel and I wouldn't trade her for anything even though she is not perfect. She weighs 6.5 pounds and is about 12 inches long. She runs her 2 year old Morkie ragged. I love breeders and the fine work and dedication to their craft. As far as I am aware my Maltese has no health issues except her she also has luxating patella mostly due to her inbalance with her stump. She has had surgery on it once but was told we will probably be doing it more times in her lifetime.


Bless you❤


----------

